# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  يا ريت تساعدوني ....

## ابو عوده

بدي مانيول سليوشن (manual solution)  لكتاب :
The intel microprocessors
by:Barry B Brey 
4th edition 
يا ريت تساعدوني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

ان شاء الله تلاقي مين يساعدك 
 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 

 :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ان شاء الله تلاقي مين يساعدك


شكرا شمعه .... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ctrl

شوف الموقع دا ممكن تلاقي فيه اللي انت عاوزه 
 من هنا

----------

